# Looking for delayed turn off switch



## lhm100 (Nov 10, 2009)

Back in the day (I'm really not old enough to say that, but it's true) we used to have a SPST standard (not decora) light switch with would turn on when flipped up, but delay turning off for about 30 to 60 seconds when turned off. 
It was mechanical (pneumatic) internally (not that I really care about this).
Does anyone know of such a critter today? 

The application is simple: Flip the porch light switch on, then off, and you have 30 seconds to go get in the car before the light shuts off....

Thanks All!
L


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

:whistling2: OP sounds like a terrorist to me - I do not know of this timer switch you speak of. But here is a countdown timer switch
http://www.smarthome.com/2484DWH8/K...wn-Wall-Switch-Timer-with-Dimmer-White/p.aspx


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

P&S 97352I/97352W for Ivory and White.
Adjustable 1-60 minutes


----------



## lhm100 (Nov 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> P&S 97352I/97352W for Ivory and White.
> Adjustable 1-60 minutes


Not Quite...
P&S describes this as a light switch, and separate fan timer in one package... no way to leave the light on when you want to.... I guess I could wire the switches in parallel... A $50 solution to a $10 problem.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you an Aggie or a Lobo?


----------



## lhm100 (Nov 10, 2009)

fraydo said:


> Are you an Aggie or a Lobo?


I'm a transplanted Nittany Lion...
And in fact... it was back east that we had the switch I'm looking for. Maybe they never made it west of the Mississippi?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am familiar with a pneumatic timer, but have never seen one in a residential setting. It is adjusted by a set screw. This timer needs a system pressure to operate. Is that what you mean?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

What about the P&S RT1WCCV4?Has a 1 minute timer button on it. That part # is for the White Decora Version. RT1 is the general part #.

http://www.legrand.us/PassAndSeymou...ensors-Timers/Timers/Digital-Timers/RT1W.aspx


----------



## lhm100 (Nov 10, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> What about the P&S RT1WCCV4?Has a 1 minute timer button on it. That part # is for the White Decora Version. RT1 is the general part #.
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/PassAndSeymou...ensors-Timers/Timers/Digital-Timers/RT1W.aspx



This would probably work... another $50 solution to a $10 problem. 

John asked about a system pressure for a true pneumatic switch. That's not the one I'm looking for. I remember taking one of these apart after it died, and I think it had some kind of rubber suction cup with a string through it that caused a slow leak. Flipping the switch "off" spring loaded against the suction cup. When enough air leaked in, the cup let go
and the switch clicked open. It was about the size of a standard 4-way switch body, but only had 2 screws. 

Thanks for the suggestions everyone...
L


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Go to the depot!!!


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

How about $26.00 for the Leviton:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007NOZDI

The Stanley is only $13.00, but 10 minutes is the shortest timeout:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0020ML77Q

Leviton also makes this one that seems to have a street price of about $40.00

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=4061&section=10858

It's adjustable and presents a plain decora face. 

The switch you remember would probably cost $40.00 today.


----------



## lhm100 (Nov 10, 2009)

Egads: " The switch you remember would probably cost $40.00 today."

You are probably right on that one.... Can't help being cheap...

These would probably work, slightly different functionality, in that there is no "on" position- for those few times you really want to leave the light on forever.... But, that's probably OK - maybe even better... Thanks, L


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

photocontrol


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd probably set it up with a motion sensor. Or use a low wattage compact fluorescent and not worry about leaving it on. But if you are trying to not shine light onto the neighbors, I salute you! 

The Insteon on linked above works like this: One tap is 15 minutes, subsequent taps add an hour, up to 25 hours. They come in both a relay and dimmer type. 

The Leviton countdown timers come in several versions. For everyone's reference, use a 6200 series (requires a neutral) for a motor load. Like a bath fan.


----------



## sparkselec (Aug 31, 2015)

*Delayed off light switch*

I think the switch you are looking for was made by EDCO International Corporation in Detroit Michigan. Haven't seen one in 20+ years. Don't think they are in business any longer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sparkselec said:


> I think the switch you are looking for was made by EDCO International Corporation in Detroit Michigan. Haven't seen one in 20+ years. Don't think they are in business any longer.


I know this thread is very old, but I think you are right. I've taken some out before. They were mercury switches also, so they require recycling.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

EDCO stands for The Electric Deodorizer Corporation. :laughing:


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Amazing the knowledge of some of the guys! I was trying to think of the name of those switches....and there they are. Seems to me I remember installing those in an apartment building that had individual carports back in the 70's...


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Most switch suppliers sold them, Hubbell used to make those for sure because that was all we ever used in the steel mill I worked at. We used them on fart fans all the time. Flip it on when you enter, runs the fan for a minute after you leave. Yes, it was a simple pneumatic bellows timer. 

If they're no longer available it's likely one of those things that they didn't sell enough of to maintain in their stable. Either that or there was some major fire associated with them and the sales were not enough to justify a redesign to fix whatever problem existed, so they


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It may have been a simple matter of no U.L. listing. Being a simple on/off switch, it's NOT off when it says off so, no go for a U.L. listing.


----------



## sparkselec (Aug 31, 2015)

*Looking for a deleyed off switch*

It was UL listed. I have an old one in my hand and it clearly says UL listed. I wish someone still made such a switch as I have a lot of requests for such a switch for garages and car ports.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wouldn't a spring wound timer suffice? 30 minutes to 12 hours, some have a hold feature.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

IslandGuy said:


> Wouldn't a spring wound timer suffice? 30 minutes to 12 hours, some have a hold feature.


The OP has a $10 budget.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a website called Idea Spark where people blog about "new" ideas. They have the fantastic idea on there of this very switch, which was already invented and marketed in the 50's. :laughing:

https://sparkbugg.wordpress.com/2007/01/12/124-ideaspark-time-delay-light-switch/


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

This is something that might be done with an occupancy sensor, but not for $10.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Back in the day it may have been a $10.00 problem.


----------

